# how do i



## lovebunny (Nov 23, 2006)

go about making money with my photos. i recently took the photo below and i have had a lot of people tell me i should try to sell it. only thing is. i dont know where to start


----------



## DeepSpring (Nov 25, 2006)

You can try setting up a website 

show some of your co-workers at work


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 25, 2006)

what a good pic very symbolic(sp?)

As for selling pics I wouldn't know where to start either but would like to know


----------



## dewey (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

This question is asked over and over again... do a forum search and you'll find lots of good business ideas.  There are many different types of photography out there... the important thing is to find your niche.

What you have posted might be accepted on some stock photo sites, but speaking from experience you need lots and lots of images to make any money with stock photography.


----------



## craig (Nov 25, 2006)

I would reshoot. A lot of clients will not accept a visible logo.


----------



## neea (Nov 27, 2006)

hello. i'm new here. havent posted a formal hello message yet.

I would agree with craig. Most (if not all) companies will not accept a picture of a recognizable logo or company name. I believe that's technically copyright infringment of that company. So unless you have their permission I would remove the name either by turning the cigarette or with photoshop.

This is an excellent picture with a great message.
I would try to put this on stock photography pages.


----------



## lovebunny (Dec 11, 2006)

dewey said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard.
> 
> This question is asked over and over again... do a forum search and you'll find lots of good business ideas.  There are many different types of photography out there... the important thing is to find your niche.
> 
> What you have posted might be accepted on some stock photo sites, but speaking from experience you need lots and lots of images to make any money with stock photography.


 sorry i havent responded. my internets been out. no i do lots of photography, its just this is the first photo ive taken that i actually thought of selling. i have a passion for it and have just taken my pictures in the past for fun, but i think it would be great if i could make  money off of it. also thank you for the compliments on my picture


----------



## niccig (Dec 11, 2006)

One thing you'll find highly recommended if you search the forum is the latest version of Photographer's Market.  It's a book that's published every year, and it's basically just a whole book of places/people that buy photos.  I think it costs about $20, or your public library probably has it or can order it.


----------

